# GBA Temp logo



## Daois (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey, is there anyone who would be willing to make me a logo that I can use for Firefox's application Fast Dial?

I want one of the GBAtemp logo but my skills with pretty much any graphics program are pretty much nil.

If you could make it similar to this one, that'd be great.


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 8, 2008)

jumpman17 was kind enough to make one a year ago: (the mascot itself)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=51083

Just resize at will and make Fast Dial give it a black background.


----------



## Daois (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Killermech (Nov 8, 2008)

I made this.





Is this what you had in mind?

Naturally the credits of the mascot design itself goes to jumpman.


----------



## Daois (Nov 8, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> I made this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh man, that's perfect, thanks. I was actually sitting here with Photoshop open just staring when I got the email notification.


----------

